

C-Reduce - dbaupp
http://embed.cs.utah.edu/creduce

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=c-reduce#!/story/forever/0/c-reduc...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=c-reduce#!/story/forever/0/c-reduce)

